# Nicest climb from PCH to Westlake?



## RangerDD (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey there L.A. people, I'm visiting Westlake Village for T-giving and planning to ride the Potrero-PCH-SM Mts. loop this weekend, still trying to figure out the best way to climb back over the Santa Monica Mts. from PCH. Proviso: Ain't no mountain goat - 200 lbs. and in only fair shape at the moment, but accustomed to regular climbing from my longtime Northern California/Bay Area habitation. Anyway, Yerba Buena looks nice but Encinal looks easier. Re the latter, when you get to the point where Encinal intersects Decker/Hwy 23, is it better to go that way to Westlake, or instead continue northeast on Encinal, then left/northwest on Mulholland to intersect with 23 for the descent into Westlake? (Always weighing traffic against hill difficulty -- best options are low in both.) Thanks in advance for advice!


----------



## RangerDD (Aug 6, 2012)

Ahem... still not doing the ride till Sunday, so don't be shy...


----------



## RangerDD (Aug 6, 2012)

Encinal it was, then Decker. Thanks so much, everybody!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I've done Yerba Buena. Yeah, it's a toughie. Encinal was prolly your best bet. Decker is steep!


----------

